# E92 Transfer Case Module programming



## marius07031 (Jan 29, 2014)

So my transfer case module was soaked in water so its completely damaged. I installed a new (used) transfer case module but now I need to program it. I need to know whats the best way of going about this. I need to flash the vin to it and then program the module to work for my car. Any pointers on how to do this. Any X Drive gurus?? this is on a 2011 E92 335xi


----------



## gufemur (Jul 14, 2013)

The control unit is the VTG module. You can use NCSExpert to code it. Don't worry about the vin being burned into it. It won't matter in that control unit and as for programming, it already has software in it since it's used.


----------



## marius07031 (Jan 29, 2014)

gufemur said:


> The control unit is the VTG module. You can use NCSExpert to code it. Don't worry about the vin being burned into it. It won't matter in that control unit and as for programming, it already has software in it since it's used.


I kept getting ECU errors I tried to read it first, reset it and then code it. I did write the vin into it. The module sems like it's still not working

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## gufemur (Jul 14, 2013)

I can look it through teamviewer if you want. Just get all hooked up and give me an ID and password through PM


----------



## marius07031 (Jan 29, 2014)

thank you gufemur for your help yesterday. much appriciated, not sure what to do next. The Transfer case module I have in is from a 2008 335xi on a 2011 - from my understanding the transmission is the same for these two. Someone correct me if I'm wrong and guide me in the right direction to find the information please.


----------



## gufemur (Jul 14, 2013)

No problem. I looked into it and they are the same. You have a car that has a lot of different issues. It's never cheap to try and piece these together. You could have another module disrupting proper communication and that could be why I couldn't properly program and got a bunch of error messages


----------



## marius07031 (Jan 29, 2014)

gufemur said:


> No problem. I looked into it and they are the same. You have a car that has a lot of different issues. It's never cheap to try and piece these together. You could have another module disrupting proper communication and that could be why I couldn't properly program and got a bunch of error messages


Maybe my FRM might be a gateway module. Idk I got the frm3 that I needed I'm gonna start with that and fix all the abs errors then try to code the VGSG again

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Portospyder (Jun 17, 2015)

*Brake, 4x4, DSC and ABS warning light ON*



gufemur said:


> The control unit is the VTG module. You can use NCSExpert to code it. Don't worry about the vin being burned into it. It won't matter in that control unit and as for programming, it already has software in it since it's used.


Hi gufemur:

I have a BMS X5 E70 2008 and I recently got the following lights on my dash: Brake, 4x4, DSC and ABS and an AWD, DSC, ABS and EBV failure message on my I Drive screen. I also noticed a noise when turning off my vehicle. So I went to shop and diagnosed a transfer case actuator motor failure. It was replaced but still I have the same lights ON and I am having the following failure codes:

53A0 VTG no coding or faulty coding, 5F39 Transfer case internal, 601D No message from DSC control unit and 601E No message DSC control unit.

One repair shop told me I need to replace the VTG module.

And other repair shop told me I need to replace the ABS/DSC module.

Based on your experience, which one do I need to replace? OR if none of these are the problem, what would be the problem?

If the problem is module related, and if I buy an used one with the same part # coming from a BMW X5 E70 and replace it, do I need to do a coding or reprogramming of the module? Or does it only require plug and play?

I will appreciate your help on this.


----------



## gufemur (Jul 14, 2013)

It needs a transfer case. Nothing else. The transfer case comes with a new vtg motor and it will fox your problem.


----------



## Portospyder (Jun 17, 2015)

Thank you for the reply. Wow you mean the whole transfer case? It is a very expensive part. I am sorry to challenge your response but I would like to learn more on the reason for needing to change the whole transfer case. I read that in your case you had similar errors as I have so did you also changed your whole transfer case? How much it cost?


----------



## gufemur (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm a shop foreman at a BMW dealer. I see these all the time. The internal clutches get worn and prevent proper engagement because of slippage. The diagnostic software isn't able to be terminated that it's an internal fault. It just thinks the motor can't move the clutch into position.


----------



## gufemur (Jul 14, 2013)

Sorry I forgot to mention, yes the entire transfer case. It should cost about 2500 us dollars I think.


----------



## Portospyder (Jun 17, 2015)

Thank you for the explanation.

Hurts to expend that money. Seems I need to take my vehicle to the BMW dealer to have this complex work done. That will cost a lot.

I am also getting Transmission fail message when I am driving in a flat road and hit the gas to climb a hill for example. Then I need to pull over, turn OFF the vehicle and turn ON again and failure clears. Then I need to avoid hitting the gas pedal too fast/hard to prevent to have the failure again.

Is that transmission fail related to the transfer case problem?


----------



## gufemur (Jul 14, 2013)

That's hard to say. Nees to see what faults you have


----------



## Portospyder (Jun 17, 2015)

gufemur: I want to provide a follow up information on my vehicle issue: the problem was NOT the whole transfer case which cost a lot! After replacing the transfer case actuator motor as I mentioned before because its internal screw was worn (it cost $240 returning the core), I still had the errors in my dash and Idrive screen. So I decided to look for and read more information on how the whole transfer/Xdrive system works. Based on my analysis of that information, I decided to go after the VTG transfer control module. It cost $90. I bought an used one since it is already coded/programmed. So I just plugged in and...voila! All error messages in dash and Idrive screen cleared. I tested my X5 and now it changes gears smooth and correctly. No transmission fail messages neither!!

I hope this information helps other users to save lot of $$$$ and time!!

Regards from Puerto Rico!


----------



## gufemur (Jul 14, 2013)

I hope that fixes it permenanty. Every time ive ever seen the the transfer case internal fault, it's been a transfer case. Same with a worn actuator motor. The motor wears because the internals of the transfer case are binding. Was there anything else about this car that you didn't mention? Exposed to water, hit by lightning etc? I've been with BMW for almost 10 years now and have never replaced a VTG module because of a regular failure.


----------



## oups59 (Apr 19, 2016)

Portospyder said:


> ...
> 
> I have a BMS X5 E70 2008 and I recently got the following lights on my dash: Brake, 4x4, DSC and ABS and an AWD, DSC, ABS and EBV failure message on my I Drive screen. I also noticed a noise when turning off my vehicle. So I went to shop and diagnosed a transfer case actuator motor failure. It was replaced but still I have the same lights ON and I am having the following failure codes:
> 
> .....


I have the same issue. Can you tell me where the module is located? I read that it is supposed to be in the rear near the battery but did not find it.... Do you have the part #?

Thanks


----------



## WethVento (Mar 25, 2015)

The module is located under the front passengers feet.

Marius did u figure out ur issue ?? 

I had a problem with my TC so i ended up replacing TC, TC motor and TC module.

Was able to find a used TC with 70k for $150. 

The thing with modules tho ... Depends on ur cars production date ... If its made after 03.01.10 or before 02.28.10 

And i guess if u have 2011 vehicle ... It would not work with a TC module out of 2008 vehicle. U need a 03.01.2010 and later TC module. 

Good luck


----------



## wmortz (May 20, 2017)

hi gufemur, 
i do have the same problem as well with my bmw 330xi. abs, dsc, 4x4 is on also the cruise control is not working. i did went to a shop to get it diagnose and they told me its the actuator. so i got them to replace it. but still the lights are on. now they are telling me that the transfercase needs to be replace.


----------



## rnbguy (Nov 10, 2014)

Portospyder said:


> Hi gufemur:
> 
> I have a BMS X5 E70 2008 and I recently got the following lights on my dash: Brake, 4x4, DSC and ABS and an AWD, DSC, ABS and EBV failure message on my I Drive screen. I also noticed a noise when turning off my vehicle. So I went to shop and diagnosed a transfer case actuator motor failure. It was replaced but still I have the same lights ON and I am having the following failure codes:
> 
> ...


sorry to bring this back but im getting
601d & 601e & 54c4 but no warning lights on the dash - any thoughts what it could be? is it possible vtg module is dead, but would i get a warning light on dash or different code for that?


----------



## Miarenata (Apr 5, 2017)

hi buddy ,do you know where is the transfer case module located on a 2007 bmw 328xi? thank you.***55358;***56600;


----------



## Blaiser (11 mo ago)

Hi--- I've had the water problem as well--- my mechanic actually dried the thing out, and was able to revive it.

Second time it happened, the module was only moist, not soaked.

Is there a known drainage issue in these cars that exposes the module?
Mine is an '09 328xi with 160k miles
Thanks!










So my transfer case module was soaked in water so its completely damaged. I installed a new (used) transfer case module but now I need to program it. I need to know whats the best way of going about this. I need to flash the vin to it and then program the module to work for my car. Any pointers on how to do this. Any X Drive gurus?? this is on a 2011 E92 335xi
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

you have kdcan cable?


----------



## Blaiser (11 mo ago)

No--- is it true they require a Windows laptop to run? Don't have one of those, either 🙂


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

so get it then...you dont expect to flash over the air....


----------



## BennyD (Sep 19, 2016)

2014 Bmw 328d xdrive changed transfer case but don’t know how to encode it . I see that exact issue was listed here and need some help even if I have to pay someone to do it remotely I am ok with it .


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

BennyD said:


> 2014 Bmw 328d xdrive changed transfer case but don’t know how to encode it . I see that exact issue was listed here and need some help even if I have to pay someone to do it remotely I am ok with it .


Do you have enet cable?


----------



## BennyD (Sep 19, 2016)

Elthox said:


> Do you have enet cable?


PO / Yes i do!


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

BennyD said:


> PO / Yes i do!


Ok send me teamviewer


----------



## BennyD (Sep 19, 2016)

Elthox said:


> Ok send me teamviewer


Can we schedule something for tomorrow ? Please let me know on my email [email protected]


----------

